# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Home and Away Spoilers 2016

## Perdita

What we can expect in 2016:

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), Flossie (05-08-2016), lizann (07-01-2016), Pantherboy (08-01-2016), TaintedLove (07-01-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

Thanks for those spoilers Perdita. Looks brilliant. ♥
Hooray Marilyn is back.....and she and John are going to foster Skye. I love this idea. Skye is a lovely young lady. I took to her straight away, and that doesn`t happen very often.
Some new characters, and looks like the Braxtons will be reduced to zero if Kyle leaves/is killed off. I`ll miss Ricky and gorgeous little Casey, but it is best for Ricky to move on. (hopefully with Brax, that would be a perfect ending).
By the look of those spoilers, H&A is back to great storylines again. I couldn`t be more pleased and optimistic for the future of H&A. That hasn`t happened for quite some time. Although I admit that Marilyn back is a massive plus, and a huge reason why H&A is looking good again. Summer Day just didn`t seem the same without her.
 :Clap:   :Thumbsup:

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), Pantherboy (08-01-2016), Perdita (07-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

hunter is staying around if he ex shows up and who is skye

----------


## tiger81

I don't think the one about Kyle having kids with Isla are true. 

No official spoilers have been released. 

some people just make this stuff up. Like last year a rumour was going around that Hannah was pregnant because it looked like she had a bump. She wasn't pregnant.

I would take this 'spoilers' with a pinch of salt. Some of them will just be rumours.

----------


## Perdita

> I don't think the one about Kyle having kids with Isla are true. 
> 
> No official spoilers have been released. 
> 
> some people just make this stuff up. Like last year a rumour was going around that Hannah was pregnant because it looked like she had a bump. She wasn't pregnant.
> 
> I would take this 'spoilers' with a pinch of salt. Some of them will just be rumours.


It says RUMOURs on the pictureand then of course, there are posters here that will post their opinions as spoilers .. no backup of sources though, sadly

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), Pantherboy (08-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> It says RUMOURs on the pictureand then of course, there are posters here that will post their opinions as spoilers .. no backup of sources though, sadly


i hope some aren't true

----------


## lizann

> It says RUMOURs on the pictureand then of course, there are posters here that will post their opinions as spoilers .. no backup of sources though, sadly


i hope some aren't true

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Thanks for those spoilers Perdita. Looks brilliant. ♥
> Hooray Marilyn is back.....and she and John are going to foster Skye. I love this idea. Skye is a lovely young lady. I took to her straight away, and that doesn`t happen very often.
> Some new characters, and looks like the Braxtons will be reduced to zero if Kyle leaves/is killed off. I`ll miss Ricky and gorgeous little Casey, but it is best for Ricky to move on. (hopefully with Brax, that would be a perfect ending).
> By the look of those spoilers, H&A is back to great storylines again. I couldn`t be more pleased and optimistic for the future of H&A. That hasn`t happened for quite some time. Although I admit that Marilyn back is a massive plus, and a huge reason why H&A is looking good again. Summer Day just didn`t seem the same without her.


how are these even remotely "spoilers" when we've known about them for a good amount of time already.
- denny having a funeral is borderline obvious
- isla being crazy is already confirmed via samantha jade
- billie trying to leave town is all but confirmed due to pics of her trying to hitch hike out of town when Ash runs towards her wearing a suit (probably for denny's funeral)
- kyle having 2 daughers to isla is nothing but a rumor due to her character having 2 kids and samantha saying "she has a connection to someone in the bay",  and Nic saying at the ACTA awards "an old mistake comes back to haunt him" so this is still a rumor but a lot of signs point towards it being true
- marilyn returns from overseas was obvious since Emily left the show last year and said she would be taking 6 months leave, obviously she'd be back in 2016
- brody buying angelos is another obvious thing, since he's an aspiring chef, and all the braxtons who own angelos (Ricky and Kyle) are leaving, so its fitting for him to be the new owner
- justin getting a job on the bait shop i'm not sure about, but i know there are already pics of him filming near the bait shop with roo and alf, as well as on the blaxland
- kyle being bashed by thugs who know isla was nothing nobody knew about, until the plaque of Nick leaving emerged, and there's a pic of him with a wounded face with Isla
- charlottes murder causing a strain was obvious since Zac is a suspect
- John and Marilyn fostering Skye is literally a rumor. Emily hasn't been back on set yet, so there's no way she could foster Skye because she can't sign the foster papers overseas (and since she's married to John, he can't sign them without her being there). So until Emily is back filming, they can't foster Skye - that said, I specced a long time ago that they would foster her and that would how she would become a permanent character on the show. But it's still a rumor
- the two being chefs/doctors was in their casting calls.


TL;DR - none of these are even "spoilers" it's stuff we've known for a long time that someone just pieced together for their 5 seconds of fame. They're basically the same as if someone were to post the spoiler "Maddy loses her arm" - it's nothing new, we've known it for a while.

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Thanks for those spoilers Perdita. Looks brilliant. ♥
> Hooray Marilyn is back.....and she and John are going to foster Skye. I love this idea. Skye is a lovely young lady. I took to her straight away, and that doesn`t happen very often.
> Some new characters, and looks like the Braxtons will be reduced to zero if Kyle leaves/is killed off. I`ll miss Ricky and gorgeous little Casey, but it is best for Ricky to move on. (hopefully with Brax, that would be a perfect ending).
> By the look of those spoilers, H&A is back to great storylines again. I couldn`t be more pleased and optimistic for the future of H&A. That hasn`t happened for quite some time. Although I admit that Marilyn back is a massive plus, and a huge reason why H&A is looking good again. Summer Day just didn`t seem the same without her.


how are these even remotely "spoilers" when we've known about them for a good amount of time already.
- denny having a funeral is borderline obvious
- isla being crazy is already confirmed via samantha jade
- billie trying to leave town is all but confirmed due to pics of her trying to hitch hike out of town when Ash runs towards her wearing a suit (probably for denny's funeral)
- kyle having 2 daughers to isla is nothing but a rumor due to her character having 2 kids and samantha saying "she has a connection to someone in the bay",  and Nic saying at the ACTA awards "an old mistake comes back to haunt him" so this is still a rumor but a lot of signs point towards it being true
- marilyn returns from overseas was obvious since Emily left the show last year and said she would be taking 6 months leave, obviously she'd be back in 2016
- brody buying angelos is another obvious thing, since he's an aspiring chef, and all the braxtons who own angelos (Ricky and Kyle) are leaving, so its fitting for him to be the new owner
- justin getting a job on the bait shop i'm not sure about, but i know there are already pics of him filming near the bait shop with roo and alf, as well as on the blaxland
- kyle being bashed by thugs who know isla was nothing nobody knew about, until the plaque of Nick leaving emerged, and there's a pic of him with a wounded face with Isla
- charlottes murder causing a strain was obvious since Zac is a suspect
- John and Marilyn fostering Skye is literally a rumor. Emily hasn't been back on set yet, so there's no way she could foster Skye because she can't sign the foster papers overseas (and since she's married to John, he can't sign them without her being there). So until Emily is back filming, they can't foster Skye - that said, I specced a long time ago that they would foster her and that would how she would become a permanent character on the show. But it's still a rumor
- the two being chefs/doctors was in their casting calls.


TL;DR - none of these are even "spoilers" it's stuff we've known for a long time that someone just pieced together for their 5 seconds of fame. They're basically the same as if someone were to post the spoiler "Maddy loses her arm" - it's nothing new, we've known it for a while.

----------


## Dazzle

> TL;DR - none of these are even "spoilers" it's stuff we've known for a long time that someone just pieced together for their 5 seconds of fame. They're basically the same as if someone were to post the spoiler "Maddy loses her arm" - it's nothing new, we've known it for a while.


I hadn't heard all the spoilers/rumours Perdita posted above and I'm obviously not the only one.  In any case, it's nice to read them all in one place instead of scattered around the forum/internet.

You've complained about these types of spoiler/rumour posts before so why not just ignore them?  I don't read posts that don't interest me.

----------

Pantherboy (08-01-2016), Perdita (08-01-2016), TaintedLove (08-01-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

Thanks Dazzle, i`m in total agreement with you.
I didn`t know some of these spoilers either, and again like you....its good to see them all in one place.
 :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), Pantherboy (08-01-2016), Perdita (08-01-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

> how are these even remotely "spoilers" when we've known about them for a good amount of time already.
> - denny having a funeral is borderline obvious
> - isla being crazy is already confirmed via samantha jade
> - billie trying to leave town is all but confirmed due to pics of her trying to hitch hike out of town when Ash runs towards her wearing a suit (probably for denny's funeral)
> - kyle having 2 daughers to isla is nothing but a rumor due to her character having 2 kids and samantha saying "she has a connection to someone in the bay",  and Nic saying at the ACTA awards "an old mistake comes back to haunt him" so this is still a rumor but a lot of signs point towards it being true
> - marilyn returns from overseas was obvious since Emily left the show last year and said she would be taking 6 months leave, obviously she'd be back in 2016
> - brody buying angelos is another obvious thing, since he's an aspiring chef, and all the braxtons who own angelos (Ricky and Kyle) are leaving, so its fitting for him to be the new owner
> - justin getting a job on the bait shop i'm not sure about, but i know there are already pics of him filming near the bait shop with roo and alf, as well as on the blaxland
> - kyle being bashed by thugs who know isla was nothing nobody knew about, until the plaque of Nick leaving emerged, and there's a pic of him with a wounded face with Isla
> ...


With the Christmas holidays etc, (with knitting projects I needed to finish as gifts), I haven`t read all the H&A spoilers, or other soap spoilers as much as I would have liked. Some I knew, but there were some I didn`t.
That`s what I like about this site. There aren`t any spoilers in the thread title - usually the soap characters name. So if I`m not too keen on a character, I only skim some of the spoilers with their names mentioned.
And with H&A taking such a long break over Christmas, I rely on Parkerman and Perdita for the dated weekly spoilers because they seem to be the most accurate.
They haven`t disappointed me yet.

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), Pantherboy (08-01-2016), Perdita (08-01-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

> hunter is staying around if he ex shows up and *who is skye*


lizann....not sure where you are in episodes if you are watching at Aus pace or the UK pace. 
Skye is a friend of Jets who he brings home to meet John. She is a lovely young girl who seems very timid and is scared to go back to her home town because her Mother is so controlling. And from what I have seen so far in Aus pace, it looks like she is being bullied too.

----------

lizann (08-01-2016), Pantherboy (08-01-2016), Perdita (08-01-2016), tammyy2j (08-01-2016)

----------


## Nell532

> how are these even remotely "spoilers" when we've known about them for a good amount of time already.
> ...
> TL;DR - none of these are even "spoilers" it's stuff we've known for a long time that someone just pieced together for their 5 seconds of fame. They're basically the same as if someone were to post the spoiler "Maddy loses her arm" - it's nothing new, we've known it for a while.


I appreciate the time people take to post these spoilers/rumours. I don't live in Australia or anywhere near it, nor do I live in the UK, and English isn't my native language, so I'm not skimming English/Australian magazines for h&a-news. For me, there would be no way to hear about these spoilers if it wasn't for this forum. So thank you guys, I do appreciate it that you spell out all the rumours/spoilers for other fans and that you put them together in one thread!

As for the rumours, I'm also looking forward to seeing Marilyn's comeback. I missed her!
And it's a good thing that denny is going to get a proper funeral. 
I don't really know what to think about Skye, though. I wasn't a fan of her acting, but I guess she'll grow on me. We'll see.

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), lizann (08-01-2016), Pantherboy (08-01-2016), Perdita (08-01-2016), TaintedLove (08-01-2016)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> You've complained about these types of spoiler/rumour posts before so why not just ignore them?  I don't read posts that don't interest me.


B/cos it's a facebook/Instagram source which are easily to BS spoilers. Then when there are fake ones ppl believe them and it's annoying.




> With the Christmas holidays etc, (with knitting projects I needed to finish as gifts), I haven`t read all the H&A spoilers, or other soap spoilers as much as I would have liked. Some I knew, but there were some I didn`t.
> That`s what I like about this site. There aren`t any spoilers in the thread title - usually the soap characters name. So if I`m not too keen on a character, I only skim some of the spoilers with their names mentioned.
> And with H&A taking such a long break over Christmas, I rely on Parkerman and Perdita for the dated weekly spoilers because they seem to be the most accurate.
> They haven`t disappointed me yet.


 Less than 2 months is a long break ok lmao.
And yea, of course ur mini cult would never disappoint u!!1!1!1!1!

----------


## bobdaoeach

> You've complained about these types of spoiler/rumour posts before so why not just ignore them?  I don't read posts that don't interest me.


B/cos it's a facebook/Instagram source which are easily to BS spoilers. Then when there are fake ones ppl believe them and it's annoying.




> With the Christmas holidays etc, (with knitting projects I needed to finish as gifts), I haven`t read all the H&A spoilers, or other soap spoilers as much as I would have liked. Some I knew, but there were some I didn`t.
> That`s what I like about this site. There aren`t any spoilers in the thread title - usually the soap characters name. So if I`m not too keen on a character, I only skim some of the spoilers with their names mentioned.
> And with H&A taking such a long break over Christmas, I rely on Parkerman and Perdita for the dated weekly spoilers because they seem to be the most accurate.
> They haven`t disappointed me yet.


 Less than 2 months is a long break ok lmao.
And yea, of course ur mini cult would never disappoint u!!1!1!1!1!

----------


## Perdita

Welcome to SoapBoards, Nell, Glad that you appreciate the site and the spoilers  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), Nell532 (08-01-2016), Pantherboy (08-01-2016)

----------


## Siobhan

> B/cos it's a facebook/Instagram source which are easily to BS spoilers. Then when there are fake ones ppl believe them and it's annoying.
> 
> 
>  Less than 2 months is a long break ok lmao.
> And yea, of course ur mini cult would never disappoint u!!1!1!1!1!


Hello Bob

Before you continue using the boards, please read the rules. One of them is about using text talk and an other is about rudeness. Please familiarize yourself with them 

Thank you

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), Pantherboy (08-01-2016), Perdita (08-01-2016), TaintedLove (08-01-2016)

----------


## Siobhan

> B/cos it's a facebook/Instagram source which are easily to BS spoilers. Then when there are fake ones ppl believe them and it's annoying.
> 
> 
>  Less than 2 months is a long break ok lmao.
> And yea, of course ur mini cult would never disappoint u!!1!1!1!1!


Hello Bob

Before you continue using the boards, please read the rules. One of them is about using text talk and an other is about rudeness. Please familiarize yourself with them 

Thank you

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Denny's mother alive, will she make the funeral?

----------

Pantherboy (09-01-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Is Denny's mother alive, will she make the funeral?


Yes, Denny's mum is alive tammyy2j. *(AUST PACE)* The last time she was mentioned was when Leah asked Zac if he had spoken to Denny's mum & if so, did she know when the funeral was going to be. Zac said that he had spoken to her & she said the funeral would probably be delayed given Zac & Leah's impending wedding. Initially they wanted to postpone the wedding, but Evie convinces them that Denny would have wanted it to go ahead, so it was decided "the show must go on" - which it did!

As for the funeral, I know there is a spoiler/rumour around that there will be one, but I haven't seen any actual pictures/stories etc around of it (say, like there was before Casey's funeral). That doesn't mean there won't be one of course, but I am not sure whether we will actually get to see it. I would have thought that Denny's mum would want to have the funeral near where she lives, rather than have it in SB?? The rumour about there being a funeral could have come about due to that photo we saw some time ago of Ash in a black suit talking to Billie (this was the first time we knew for sure that Billie was returning). Whether he was wearing the suit because of the funeral remains to be seen. There was also a photo of Evie & Josh around recently, with them down at the beach both wearing black. Some have said it was for Denny's funeral, but to me that photo looks like it could have been taken previously at the wake after Casey's funeral (but I may well be wrong!!). Having said all that, I hope we do get to see Denny's funeral.

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2016), H&A FAN (09-01-2016), lizann (10-01-2016), TaintedLove (10-01-2016), tammyy2j (18-01-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

TV Week article about the rumoured leaving of 6 characters this year. TV Week are playing a bit of catch-up here as most/all of this story is stuff we have already read in other articles/posts, including Dan Bennett's resignation etc:

*FACING THE AXE
WITH SIX HOME AND AWAY CHARACTERS RUMOURED TO HAVE BEEN KILLED OFF, WHO'S LEAVING SUMMER BAY?*

Hold on to your Speedos - there are rumours Home And Away could farewell up to 6 characters in 2016!
And, according to reports, one person set to be snuffed out in a massacre storyline is Ricky (Bonnie Sveen).
However, Channel Seven has denied the speculation, telling TV Week rumours Bonnie is on the way out aren't true.
We do know Ricky's former beau Brax (Stephen Peacocke) will return to the Bay. At least one Fan site has suggested Ricky will leave the Bay with him.
Also among those said to be chopped are Pia Miller, who plays Policewoman Katarina Chapman, and Kyle Pryor, who plays hunky Doc Nate Cooper.
The reports have upset the show's creatives, with Script Executive Dan Bennett taking to Twitter to vent his anger about a magazine article.
"(The story) is complete BS on every level," he says. "Not a word of truth in it."
Interestingly, Dan later announced on Twitter he'd since quit the Drama.
Bonnie herself is quoted in the story as saying the show is facing "a big shake-up" as "quite a few people are leaving".
Others rumoured to be going include Evie (Philippa Northeast), Oscar (Jake Speer) & Josh (Jackson Gallagher).
"Josh will be the happiest he's ever been, but we'll also see him the saddest he's ever been", Jackson, 25, tells TV Week. "It's pretty epic."
And, Kyle (Nic Westaway), might be on the way out, with a site posting a commemorative photo plaque that reads: "Nic Westaway as Kyle Braxton/Episodes 5578-6408/Home And Away/Seven Network Operations." Supposing the plaque is genuine, Kyle's final moments would air in April."

The article also has photos attached of the following characters with these captions:
Brax - Will Brax be leaving Summer Bay for good?
Evie - Shock exit?
Josh - Walks out?
Kat - Time's up?
Kyle - Broken heart?
Ricky - Killed?
Oscar - Contract up?
Nate - Already gone?

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2016), SoapsJSK (13-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

The only character I'd really miss from that list is Kyle. I think we can be almost certain he's leaving whatever the truth of these rumours.

----------

Pantherboy (12-01-2016), Perdita (12-01-2016)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Hello Bob
> 
> Before you continue using the boards, please read the rules. One of them is about using text talk and an other is about rudeness. Please familiarize yourself with them 
> 
> Thank you


Ok but I would like to stop being personally victimized and bullied by the like button solely for posting my thoughts.

----------


## bobdaoeach

> The article also has photos attached of the following characters with these captions:
> Brax - Will Brax be leaving Summer Bay for good?
> Evie - Shock exit?
> Josh - Walks out?
> Kat - Time's up?
> Kyle - Broken heart?
> Ricky - Killed?
> Oscar - Contract up?
> Nate - Already gone?


Ricky leaves happily with Brax - unless there was something filmed at the studio where they both die, they're both safe
Evie was seen filming yesterday, so she's fine
Josh was seen filming yesterday, too
Kat was seen yesterday
Kyle is all but confirmed to have already left
Mentioned above, Ricky leaves happily with Brax
Oscar hasn't been filming recently, but since he's Evie's twin I find it weird they wouldn't end their contracts at the same time. Unless they wanted Oscar to go away to uni or w/e and have Evie show a SL without her twin, then I'm not too sure. He was last seen filming in September tho
Nate is 50/50, he hasn't been seen filming since Ricky left (granted, that's only about 2 weeks due to the break), but the introduction of the new doctor can be seen as a small hint he plans on leaving and they called in a replacement. There's also an interview with Kyle where he says, he has something with work coming up, implying Nate could be getting a promotion, being transferred to another hospital and leaving (that's literally my pure spec tho)

Surprised they didn't mention Hannah, since her, Oscar and Nate are the ones we aren't too sure about right now. Everyone else listed seems to have stability on the show without being "axed" or killed.
That said, I'm still pretty sure the "massacre" spoiler is BS. I mean, yes, obviously a lot of people are going to be leaving the show, that happens every year (2015 said farewell to Sasha, Denny, Brax, Spencer, Jett, and even Marilyn to an extent). Not including Marilyn, that's only 5 characters who left (and main characters at that), which is only one less than who are being "axed" this year. Out of the list of potential axed characters, Oscar and Hannah were last seen filming in September, meaning their "final" (if they are leaving) wont air until ~March/April (late Feb at the earliest). Other than that, Maddie was last seen filming in December, so "final" scenes wont air until probably ~April/June (late March at the easiest). My memory could be wrong, but I believe Kyle's last episode is April 20th. And that just leaves Nate to be the only other one "rumored" to have left.

Ricky is the only tricky one left. Her exit scene was filmed in 2 parts, they filmed her exit with Brax when Steve was on set late last year, but archived the scenes, and then Ricky filmed her Palm Beach exit in December. Looking at the scenes, there's a pic with Kyle and Brax (http://www.womansday.com.au/entertai...mmer-bay-13584), which was the same day the Brax/Ricky "drive off into the sunset" happens, which suggests that Ricky actually leaves before Kyle - though the outfits do not match. In the one with Kyle and Brax, Brax is wearing a blue tee, and Ricky a green top, in the "sunset drive", Brax has a white striped shirt, and Ricky has a yellow check top. But the timing of Bonnie filming her farewell scenes in December suggests she wont leave until ~May. But since we all but know Kyle is leaving, I think April 20? And Ricky is leaving most likely, I'd say she leaves before Kyle. So either what happens is, Brax returns in 2 parts, one where he returns at the start of this year, meets Kyle again, explains himself, goes off to clear his name or w/e, then "returns" a few months later (returns on screen a few months later, but the scenes were filmed at the same time), and then leaves with Ricky. Or Kyle leaves and then Brax comes back to see how Ricky's doing or something, and they decide to leave to be with Kyle. Idk it's confusing to find a clear window of what time her character will be leaving based on the sporadic filming of her scenes. She either leaves in April shortly before/after Kyle, or leaves sometime mid-late May.

So now we have all characters that have a chance at leaving in the first few months of 2016. Then looking at that, until June, there's a potential for 6 characters (wow coincidence!! the same amount trashy womens day reported to have been "axed" !!11!!) to have left (2 of which are confirmed). Looking back on 2015, by June, we'd already lost Sasha and Spencer, Brax left in June, and Jett leaving on July 1st, which isn't that far off from June. From filming now, they're probably up to early June/mid-late May episodes, and roughly the same amount of people have "left" from this year the same as last. 
And if you want to look back at 2014, we lost a grand total of 5 characters - Casey, Heath, Bianca, Harvey and Tamara. Not sure when they left - all I know is Casey left in September, and I believe he was the last to have left, meaning the other 4 all left before September. September is only 2 months later than June, losing 4 characters in 8 months isn't that much of a difference to losing 6 characters in 5 IMO.

Really the "massacre" is just the media over sensationalising the show to try make out something big is going to happen, when it most likely isn't. Actors are still going to leave the show which isn't anything out of the ordinary, but they're not going to leave in one big SL, they're going to leave periodically as per usual based on filming.

TL;DR - most likely a lot of characters will leave this year, but it wont be in a massacre story line. They'll all leave periodically like they do every year (whether their character dies or moves away), the end. The massacre is BS. It's probably a metaphor for the culling of a lot of characters, which I still think is BS. I think the actors chose to leave, not fired because they didn't click well with the audience.
A lot of it also comes down to pure spec and pattern watching.
Most actors when they join Home and Away sign 3 years contracts (evident by Johnny saying he signed a new contract, Nic saying his was coming up for renewal and had to make a decision, Alec saying he signed a 3 year contract and it was an "honor"; Johnny and Alec joining the show in 2013, which equals 3 years to 2016, and Nic joining the show in 2012, meaning this is 4 years, but he did say mid-late last year his contract renewal was coming up, so most likely his wsa 3 years too, and he extended it by a few months). Looking at the current cast list, 13 of the 25 main characters joined the show in 2013 (more than half - plus I just got the list of Wikipedia, which still lists Jett, but I'm p sure he's gone now, so really it should be 13/24). So yeah, given the huge amount of cast who joined the show in 2013, and the known fact that most Home and Away contracts start around 3 years, it wouldn't take a genius to figure out a lot of characters would probably be leaving this year.

----------

lyndapym (21-01-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

PRESTO have put out an extended promo titled "Home And Away Sneak Peak" (about 10-12 minutes long) of some of the storylines coming up in early 2016 (Aust) including 5 minutes of the year's first episode. Not sure if Channel 7 will show any of this before Feb 1 or if it can be found anywhere else online so this is a summary for those that won't be able to see it.

SPOILER ALERT!! SPOILER ALERT! (Please don't read on if you don't want to know)

It starts off with the same promo we have been seeing in Aust  i.e. Nate proposing to Ricky at Zac & Leah's wedding + Phoebe telling Ricky (in her flat) that Brax is still alive etc..

- Then the new promo starts with Irene saying to Nate something like "are you worried Ricky is going to choose Brax over you?".
- Ricky sees Brax for the first time (at her place). She runs out into the backyard where she is a bit overcome & is not happy. She says to Brax "how could you do this to me!" Etc.
- They are back in the flat when Nate knocks on the door. Brax hides in the bathroom at first, then we see Nate talking with Ricky & then Brax comes out of the bathroom & Nate sees him (with a shocked look on his face of course!)

- Next we see new character Isla (Samantha Jade) in scenes with Kyle. It seems she has roped him into something dodgy. She must have asked him for money at some stage as we see him saying to her that he can't get that kind of cash, but she tells him that he has to get it somehow. We see Kyle wrestling with some "thug" (I think outside the surf club). Then it appears that Kyle & Isla have broken in to some place & a worried Kyle says "we have to leave now", but she refuses to go yet. Next it looks like a "Swat" team raid the place with guns at the ready. (Will this be Kyle's exit story i.e. will he be caught & go to jail?).


- We see Dylan (the detective) arrive. Given their past (he is Kat's abusive ex), Kat asks him if he took on the Charlotte murder case because of her. He apologises for what happened in the past & wants to put it behind them.
- Later we see Kat saying to him that "there is no us" & he should go back to the city, but he basically says that she is stuck with him till the case is solved.
- We see Morag (she is back - as we have seen on another thread) say to Dylan something like "when I prove my client is innocent, you will be thrown off the force!" (I think she may represent Zac? Or maybe Hunter?).
- The voiceover says "They all have a motive - one of them did it - but who?". We then see snippets of Zac & then Ash being formally interviewed by the police. Then the police are about to search the Braxton house while Andy & a couple of the others are there.
- Kyle is interviewed by the police & Dylan tells him that they found his fingerprints on Charlotte's phone.
- Irene & then Hunter are seen being interviewed & maybe Hunter will be charged as they show him standing against a wall, holding one of those little black boards with his name etc on it, being photographed by the police.
- We see Kat in uniform at her desk at the station, turn & say "we have a match!"
- On screen they show the words "One of your favourites is a killer".

Five minutes of this year's first episode:
- it begins after Phoebe (& Ash) tells Ricky about Brax (in last year's finale). Ricky is angry & tells them both to get out. Phoebe & Ash argue over who is to blame (i.e. Ash tells Phoebe she shouldn't have told Ricky & Phoebe says she had a right to know etc)
- At Irene's place, Nate has just told Irene that he & Ricky are engaged. He is about to go & see Ricky to celebrate when she phones him & says not to come over because she is sick (this is the same scene that was in Eye for an Eye).
- Ash again tries to explain to Ricky about Brax & why he didn't tell her sooner, but she is still not happy.
- Kyle finds out about Brax from Ash & Phoebe. Ash tries to explain, but Kyle is angry & says he should have told him straight away.


- Irene has taken off her jacket/cardigan after she realises there is a hole in it/a button is missing (she went for a walk earlier that evening).She puts it in a garbage bag, but when she goes outside to dispose of it, Olivia returns to tell her Hunter has left town.
- Irene goes with Olivia to tell Zac & the others that Hunter has taken off. Olivia says he was hitchhiking out of town & got into a BMW which drove away. While they are talking, Hunter texts Zac to say he had to get away for a while. Zac tries to ring him, but has to leave a voicemail. 

- We see back at the beach/pool Charlotte's body floating to the surface! The promo we saw after last year's finale is shown i.e. that 10 different endings were filmed & the actors don't know who did it etc etc.

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2016), lizann (17-01-2016), lyndapym (21-01-2016), Perdita (17-01-2016), TaintedLove (18-01-2016), wells (18-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Wow! Thanks for typing all that out Pantherboy!

----------

lizann (17-01-2016), Pantherboy (17-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

why would irene kill charlotte

----------

Pantherboy (23-01-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

> why would irene kill charlotte


If Irene is the killer, then could it be because she was on the grog again and didn`t know what she had done?

I still think Charlottes death is linked to Gunno..... one of his paid henchmen perhaps?

----------

Pantherboy (23-01-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> why would irene kill charlotte


AUST PACE. In last year's finale we saw a host of characters get set up with motives to be possible murder suspects (eg Ash, Zac, Andy, Kyle, Oscar etc etc etc). In Irene's case, she does get on the grog at the wedding, as TaintedLove has suggested, & Chris has to take her home (which is another story!!). But later that evening, when she has somewhat sobered up, Olivia comes home & tells her that the police believe Charlotte killed Denny. Irene says "That woman has ruined so many lives. She deserves a lot worse than jail, that's for sure." She tells Olivia she is going for a walk. Olivia offers to go with her, but Irene says she wants to be by herself. As she is leaving, Hunter arrives to tell Olivia he is leaving town. Later on, after the scene when Charlotte gets shot, we briefly see Irene walking along near the beach in a bit of a daze, with a hole in her jacket. Also, in an earlier episode we saw Irene have a confrontation with Charlotte at the Diner (& Charlotte abuses her in front of people) after Irene has evicted her from the flat after Charlotte is sacked as a teacher for her affair with a student/Matt. All this is to set up a reason/motive for Irene to be included on the possible suspect list, but I think we all know/can be pretty certain that Irene didn't do it!!

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2016), lizann (24-01-2016), Perdita (22-01-2016), TaintedLove (23-01-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

Thank you so much Pantherboy ♥

I`m chomping at the bit to watch H&A again. I can`t even watch the classic ones because of the tennis. Oh well, good things comes to those that wait as the saying goes.
 :Big Grin: 
Pantherboy.....do you know if there will be  an extended 1st episode of H&A to recap some of what went on before the break?

----------

Pantherboy (23-01-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Thank you so much Pantherboy ♥
> 
> I`m chomping at the bit to watch H&A again. I can`t even watch the classic ones because of the tennis. Oh well, good things comes to those that wait as the saying goes.
> 
> Pantherboy.....do you know if there will be  an extended 1st episode of H&A to recap some of what went on before the break?


Hi TaintedLove. The spoilers released for Feb 1 suggest that their will only be the usual half hour episode on the first night (i.e. Episode no. 6351) & I haven't seen anything else to suggest that there could be an extended episode, at this stage. Presumably we will just get the usual minute or so of "previously on H&A..." at the start of the episode. The new TV guides coming out in the next couple of days should show us the schedule for that night, so if I hear/see anything different I will post on here. Also, given that both ch 7 & ch 9 have been heavily promoting new series of My Kitchen Rules & Australia's Got Talent respectively, which both start on the same night (presumably both at 7:30pm?), I wouldn't think that H&A will go over the usual 30 min episode. Maybe ch7 will show a catchup of last year's finale earlier in the day on Feb 1? (If they intend to do that, hopefully it will also be on the upcoming TV guides).

----------

TaintedLove (23-01-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Hi TaintedLove. The spoilers released for Feb 1 suggest that their will only be the usual half hour episode on the first night (i.e. Episode no. 6351) & I haven't seen anything else to suggest that there could be an extended episode, at this stage. Presumably we will just get the usual minute or so of "previously on H&A..." at the start of the episode. The new TV guides coming out in the next couple of days should show us the schedule for that night, so if I hear/see anything different I will post on here. Also, given that both ch 7 & ch 9 have been heavily promoting new series of My Kitchen Rules & Australia's Got Talent respectively, which both start on the same night (presumably both at 7:30pm?), I wouldn't think that H&A will go over the usual 30 min episode. Maybe ch7 will show a catchup of last year's finale earlier in the day on Feb 1? (If they intend to do that, hopefully it will also be on the upcoming TV guides).


Thanks Pantherboy
Enjoy your lovely hot weather. Here high up in the appalachian mountains of West Virginia we are experiencing record breaking snow...36 inches so far and its still snowing. Its possible we could lose power tonight.
ugh roll on spring!!!

----------

Pantherboy (23-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Thanks Pantherboy
> Enjoy your lovely hot weather. Here high up in the appalachian mountains of West Virginia we are experiencing record breaking snow...36 inches so far and its still snowing. Its possible we could lose power tonight.
> ugh roll on spring!!!


I hope you and everyone else affected by the snow will be safe ...

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2016), Pantherboy (23-01-2016), TaintedLove (23-01-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Thanks Pantherboy
> Enjoy your lovely hot weather. Here high up in the appalachian mountains of West Virginia we are experiencing record breaking snow...36 inches so far and its still snowing. Its possible we could lose power tonight.
> ugh roll on spring!!!


They have been showing the massive snow storm that the east coast of the USA has been getting on the news over here. I hope you guys don't lose power - stay safe (& warm!!)

----------

Dazzle (24-01-2016), Perdita (24-01-2016), TaintedLove (25-01-2016)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> I hope you and everyone else affected by the snow will be safe ...





> They have been showing the massive snow storm that the east coast of the USA has been getting on the news over here. I hope you guys don't lose power - stay safe (& warm!!)


Please remain on topic. Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## bobdaoeach

> I hope you and everyone else affected by the snow will be safe ...





> They have been showing the massive snow storm that the east coast of the USA has been getting on the news over here. I hope you guys don't lose power - stay safe (& warm!!)


Please remain on topic. Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## TaintedLove

> They have been showing the massive snow storm that the east coast of the USA has been getting on the news over here. I hope you guys don't lose power - stay safe (& warm!!)


Thanks Pantherboy and Perdita.We didn`t lose power thankfully.
Its still freezing here, would give anything to swimming on the beach in Summer Bay right now.

See Bob. I`m back on topic again.

----------

Dazzle (25-01-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

> They have been showing the massive snow storm that the east coast of the USA has been getting on the news over here. I hope you guys don't lose power - stay safe (& warm!!)


Thanks Pantherboy and Perdita.We didn`t lose power thankfully.
Its still freezing here, would give anything to swimming on the beach in Summer Bay right now.

See Bob. I`m back on topic again.

----------

lellygurl (25-01-2016), Pantherboy (25-01-2016), Perdita (25-01-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Thanks Pantherboy and Perdita.We didn`t lose power thankfully.
> Its still freezing here, would give anything to swimming on the beach in Summer Bay right now.
> 
> See Bob. I`m back on topic again.


Glad to here all was OK TaintedLove! 

Home And Away will definitely only be on for the usual 30 min episode on Mon Feb 1 as My Kitchen Rules is being advertised on ch7 as starting straight after H&A at 7:30pm (as is Australia's Got Talent on ch9).

----------

TaintedLove (25-01-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Glad to here all was OK TaintedLove! 
> 
> Home And Away will definitely only be on for the usual 30 min episode on Mon Feb 1 as My Kitchen Rules is being advertised on ch7 as starting straight after H&A at 7:30pm (as is Australia's Got Talent on ch9).


Excellent. Thanks Pantherboy
Not long to go now.

 :Cheer:

----------

Pantherboy (26-01-2016)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Thanks Pantherboy and Perdita.We didn`t lose power thankfully.
> Its still freezing here, would give anything to swimming on the beach in Summer Bay right now.
> 
> See Bob. I`m back on topic again.


As far as I'm aware, you giving anything to swim at Summer Bay isn't a spoiler for 2016.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Ada Nicodemou has teased the aftermath of an explosive Summer Bay murder plot, confirming that a character will be wrongly arrested.
Australian viewers saw Charlotte King meet her fatal end during the show's season finale last December. Charlotte (Erika Heynatz) was killed after being shot by an unknown culprit - who she clearly knew - and was sent plunging into the sea.
Charlotte made a number of enemies during her final weeks alive, meaning it's anybody's guess as to who pulled the trigger.
Show bosses have gone to great lengths to keep their identity under wraps, but upcoming scenes will see the finger pointed at one innocent resident.
Nicodemou, who plays Leah Patterson-Baker, told Yahoo Australia: "There's a whole lot of suspects. One week you think it's one person, the next week you think it's another, and we didn't even know.
"No-one was allowed to know. Even the actual person who did it didn't know - as in, a lot of us shot an ending. We shot a whole lot of different endings.
"It takes a long time and people get wrongly accused. Someone gets taken to jail who didn't actually do it.
"Basically Charlotte is dead but she keeps ruining all our lives in the Bay for a long time."
UK viewers will be able to see these scenes later in the year on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016), Pantherboy (26-01-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

(The usual beginning of the year) Interview with Series Producer Lucy Addario, in TV Week re what is coming up in 2016:

*Summer Bay*

Settle in for Home And Away's biggest year yet!
In 2016, a wedding, a proposal & the arrival of a dangerously sexy new clan are all set to shake up the Bay. Plus, Charlotte's killer is revealed! 
Series Producer Lucy Addario gives us the scoop.

*TV Week*: There has been a lot of speculation about characters leaving in 2016. Will we see a few departures?
*Lucy Addario:* Unfortunately, due to the nature of a show like H&A we can't keep all of the cast forever - as much as we'd like to! Also, everyone in Summer Bay is on a journey, and in order to keep our storytelling exciting and fresh, sometimes that means someone's journey must come to an end.

*TV W* We know that Brax will reappear in the Bay at some stage this year. How will Ricky react to this?
*LA:* Without giving too much away, Ricky's going to be absolutely floored when she first sees him. This then turns into anger. Brax will have to do some serious explaining on why he chose to fake his own death and leave Ricky as a single mother.

*TV W:* What can you tell us about Dr Tori Morgan, played by Penny McNamee?
*LA:* Tori is the second eldest sibling of the Morgan family, and on the path to becoming a successful doctor. She's a total sweetheart and a kind of friend everyone wants to have. She's loving, understanding, caring and supportive. She's looking for a fresh start in Summer Bay.

*TV W*: How do you compare the Morgan Brothers with the Braxtons?
LA: There is no comparison! They are different characters with different backgrounds & stories to tell. Of course, they will have their fair share of secrets, too. I am excited for everyone to meet the Morgan family later this year.

*TV W:* Is Brody, played by Jackson Heywood, a chef? Will he cook at the Diner?
*LA:* He has a background as a chef - cooking is his life. He'll certainly have some ideas on how to improve the food at The Diner. But, if he wants to work there, he is going to have to get past Chris (Johnny Ruffo).

*TV W:* What should we know about Isla, played by Samantha Jade? Does she know Kyle Braxton?
*LA:* She's a mother who has come to Summer Bay for a very specific reason linked to Kyle (Nic Westaway). She's stuck in a tough predicament, but she truly has a heart of gold & only wants the best for her daughters.

*TV W:* Tank will also return in 2016 - has he changed this year?
*LA:* Tank's (Reece Milne) time away for the coward punch he inflicted on Josh (Jackson Gallagher) will change him. Audiences will see a softer side to him, but not everyone will be happy to see his return.

*TV W:* Will there also be a Summer Bay wedding? And if so, can you tease us with some details?
*LA:* All I can say is that it is going to divide some viewers!

*TV W:* Is Morag Bellingham (Cornelia Francis) coming back this year? And if so, why does she return to the Bay?
*LA:* She certainly is! Alf (Ray Meagher) calls on Morag to defend someone who has been accused of Charlotte's murder. She's ruthless & determined to win her case.

*TV W:* Is there anything else you can tell us about what to expect this year?
*LA:* There's a lot coming up in the first half of the year. Viewers will find out who shot Charlotte. There will be a wedding and the arrival of the Morgan family. Amongst all that drama, there's going to be a proposal, a court case which may see a Summer Bay favourite locked up for years and some new romances!

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016), Nell532 (27-01-2016), Perdita (27-01-2016), SoapsJSK (29-01-2016), tammyy2j (27-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Coincidental timing of the above post by Pantherboy.  We just saw the last of Tank today at UK pace and I was wondering if he would return. Now I have my answer!

----------

Pantherboy (26-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

We're still recovering from the tragic Neighbours explosion, but now Home and Away is lining up a deadly blast of its own.

https://youtu.be/mTgjbhdYIUg
Two characters are expected to be killed off in a spectacular new storyline, which sees tragedy strike at Summer Bay's caravan park.

A trailer for the shock plot, which can be viewed above, has now started airing in Australia - giving fans a sneak peek at the carnage in store.

Featuring classic clips, the promo takes a nostalgic look back at some of the other dramas seen at the caravan park over the years - but it seems the biggest is yet to come as an explosion leaves several lives in jeopardy.


The trailer confirms that two characters won't make it out alive, but their identities are remaining a closely-guarded secret.

We already know that Bonnie Sveen (Ricky Sharpe) and Tai Hara (Andy Barrett) have both left the show and both appear to be in the danger zone, so could these two be the unlucky victims? Or could there be a complete curveball in store?

Home and Away fans in Australia will see the explosion next month, but the show's transmission gap on Channel 5 means that UK viewers will have to wait until the summer.

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...wo-characters/

----------

Dazzle (23-04-2016), Pantherboy (22-04-2016), tammyy2j (27-04-2016), Taskaz (24-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

First pic is off Leah and Zac running to the explosion
2nd pic is of Evie fainting after hearing Oscar has died!

----------

Dazzle (23-04-2016), Nell532 (23-04-2016), Pantherboy (23-04-2016), tammyy2j (27-04-2016), Taskaz (24-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

​Home and Away have teased that two characters could be killed off in the impending explosion, but there are seven names that have been put in the firing line.

The tragedy will occur after a furious fight between Andy Barrett and reformed bad boy Tank Snelgrove results in them knocking over canisters and exposing live wires.​

The majority of Summer Bay's residents will be attending the hospital fundraiser when the blast happens, and its consequences will be felt far and wide.

Roo Stewart has been confirmed to be one of the more seriously injured - she will be found unconscious after the blast with severe injuries. 

Fans will have to tune in to see if Roo pulls through, but TV Week has reported that it will certainly be touch and go for Alf's beloved daughter.

Teens Maddy Osborne and Oscar MacGuire will also find themselves in horrifying danger and will be amongst those missing after the disaster hits. By the time help reaches them, it is clear they are in serious trouble. Although Nate does his best to help them, it becomes clear that he is being stretched to his very limits. 

If that wasn't worrying enough, Oscar's desperate situation also endangers a stubborn Hannah as she refuses medical treatment due to her concerns for her injured nephew and the more seriously harmed. 

Having received a nasty bump on the head, Hannah tries to convince everyone she is fine - but her refusal to be treated could have devastating repercussions.

Newlyweds Nate Cooper and Ricky Sharpe will be amongst those caught up in the drama, but whilst the doctor manages to walk away with a bump on his head, the same can't be said for his wife.

Realising that Ricky is trapped in one of the caravans, Nate has to act fast in order to get her to safety. However, fans know that Bonnie Sveen has already filmed her final scenes on the show, so could she be one of the unlucky victims?​

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (26-04-2016), Pantherboy (25-04-2016), tammyy2j (27-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

if ricky dies, would cheryl get casey?

----------


## bobdaoeach

> if ricky dies, would cheryl get casey?


She doesn't die. Deaths are most likely Oscar and Hannah. Oscar dies form the explosion, and Hannah dies from post-explosive injuries. This is also most likely where/how Maddy loses her arm.

----------


## bobdaoeach

> if ricky dies, would cheryl get casey?


She doesn't die. Deaths are most likely Oscar and Hannah. Oscar dies form the explosion, and Hannah dies from post-explosive injuries. This is also most likely where/how Maddy loses her arm.

----------


## lellygurl

doesn't Maddy lose her arm from a shark attack?? LOL

----------


## tammyy2j

> She doesn't die. Deaths are most likely Oscar and Hannah. Oscar dies form the explosion, and Hannah dies from post-explosive injuries. This is also most likely where/how Maddy loses her arm.


Poor Evie losing them as well as Denny

----------


## Dazzle

> Poor Evie losing them as well as Denny


I'd like Evie to be so upset she decides to leave the bay for good.

----------

hward (27-04-2016)

----------


## hward

> I'd like Evie to be so upset she decides to leave the bay for good.


That'd just be too good to be true!

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016)

----------


## hward

Dupl

----------


## Perdita

💥 Spoiler Alert 💥

🌟 There is no car accident 
🌟 It's been confirmed Oscar dies, and Hannah does as well but it is a while after Oscar. (She has head injuries, but refuses to get checked out)
🌟 Ricky is trapped inside a caravan 
🌟 Roo is unconscious.

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), Pantherboy (28-04-2016), TaintedLove (27-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's UK fans will see at least six regular characters bow out from Summer Bay over the coming weeks and months.

Two favourites were killed off in shock scenes which aired in Australia yesterday, but these aren't the only residents of the Bay who'll be disappearing from our screens in the near future.

If you're not worried about spoilers, read on for our handy recap of who's set to depart.

The first character due to leave on UK screens in a few weeks' time is Kyle Braxton, who's been played by Nic Westaway since 2012.

Kyle will be bowing out in dramatic circumstances as he takes the blame for an armed robbery committed by his new love interest Isla Schultz and gets sentenced to a long stint behind bars. These scenes will air on Channel 5 in the week commencing Monday, June 6.

Next to leave will be Oscar MacGuire and Hannah Wilson, who both tragically lose their lives in the upcoming Summer Bay caravan park explosion.

The shock exits for both characters were kept under wraps until they aired in Australia this week, but actors Jake Speer and Cassie Howarth actually filmed their final scenes several months ago.

Viewers will see Oscar die in the immediate carnage caused by the explosion, while Hannah suffers a blow to the head which proves fatal when she later suffers internal bleeding.

Their dramatic death storylines will air on Channel 5 in the week commencing Monday, June 20.

Although they've yet to leave on screen in Australia, Home and Away bosses have also announced that Andy Barrett (Tai Hara), Ricky Sharpe (Bonnie Sveen) and Chris Harrington (Johnny Ruffo) will also be leaving the soap.

In February, Tai Hara announced his exit as Andy with a short statement which read: "My time on HAA has been a once in a lifetime experience that I'll never forget and I can't wait for what's to come!"

Bonnie Sveen has also finished filming as Ricky and is moving onto a role in new TV drama The Secret Daughter.

"And so it is with a sad but proud heart I announce the end of my Home & Away journey", Sveen said last month. "If someone had told me 10 years ago that I'd be playing a staunch, surfy chick in Summer Bay (and that it would bring me more joy than I could imagine) I wouldn't have believed them."

Johnny Ruffo has also confirmed the end of his time playing Chris as he seeks new challenges this year. The star is known for acting and singing, having released five singles since competing on The X Factor Australia in 2011.

"I've loved my time in Summer Bay," Ruffo said recently. "There's a lot more coming up for Chris and I hope fans continue enjoying his time on screen."


Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (06-05-2016), Pantherboy (06-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away is lining up an explosive plane crash that will leave several of our Summer Bay favourites in serious danger.

Channel 5 has released a brand new trailer for the 'Crash Landing' episodes, teasing that not everyone will return alive after boarding the aircraft.

The promo shows the plane come crashing down and get engulfed in flames, but there is a sinister reason behind the tragedy.

Returnee Duncan Stewart will be at the centre of the dramatic plot when he organises a wonderful surprise for Tori Morgan's 30th birthday - a trip on a private jet to a winery.

Justin in Home and Away

Sadly, the Morgan family's dark past catches up with them as their arch enemy Spike is hellbent on bringing down the plane, with drastic and devastating consequences for everyone on board.

TV Week reports that Spike will arouse deadly fear in Justin after telling him: "I hope Tori has a parachute," just as the doctor, her siblings and her friends are all boarding the plane.

Justin races to stop the trip before it gets started, but sadly, he is too late and the plane has already taken off.

Along with Tori, Mason and Brody, the others on board are Leah, Irene, Billie, Nate and Evie, but who will survive the tragedy? And who won't?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday September 23, with the aftermath explored in the week commencing Monday, September 26 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (03-08-2016), hward (03-08-2016), Pantherboy (01-08-2016)

----------


## hward

They're racking up the death toll already this year aren't they.  I'd be surprised if they kill off any of the newcomers, same goes for Leah, Irene, and Billie.  So it'd have to be between Nate and Evie.  Can't say I mind if either of them go, although if I had to choose then Nate.  Aside from looking pretty and jumping into bed with half the Bay, he doesn't really do much.

----------

Dazzle (03-08-2016), Nell532 (03-08-2016), Pantherboy (04-08-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> They're racking up the death toll already this year aren't they.  I'd be surprised if they kill off any of the newcomers, same goes for Leah, Irene, and Billie.  So it'd have to be between Nate and Evie.  Can't say I mind if either of them go, although if I had to choose then Nate.  Aside from looking pretty and jumping into bed with half the Bay, he doesn't really do much.


I would be pretty surprised if anyone is killed in the plane crash given the carnage we have already seen recently, but with the way storylines seem to be going these days, you never know!!

SPOILER ALERT!! 

With those on the plane, like you have suggested hward, they won't be killing off any of the Morgans (ie Tori, Brody or Mason), & we can be pretty sure of course that Leah & Irene will be ok. We have all seen the photos by now of Billie's "wedding" scenes which will be coming up later this year, which rules Billie out (from memory, we also saw Leah & I think Irene in those wedding photos).

In a newspaper article on July 17 about Benedict Wall coming in to play Duncan Stewart, it said "While his trip to the Bay isn't set to be permanent, he's open to the possibility of returning in the future if he's asked." So I guess that rules out Duncan dying. There was also that photo of Duncan & Tori kissing, which I don't think has gone to air yet (although I may have missed that?).

That leaves Evie & Nate. With Evie, there was a couple of photos around fairly recently of her & Matt filming together down at the beach, which won't go to air for a while yet, so that would rule her out - and also given they have killed off a number of others in her family, I doubt they would kill her off too (but again, you never know these days!).

As for Nate, there has been speculation for a while that he will be leaving soon, given Kyle Pryor's admitted aspirations to go to Hollywood eventually & also the thought that his current contract might be finishing soon?? etc etc. Ever since Tori arrived I have thought that Nate must surely be on borrowed time, as I couldn't see them having two main characters as doctors on the show for any great period. So, if anyone was going to die in the plane crash, my money would have been on Nate. I have read elsewhere of others also thinking along these lines, but then on another fan site, someone has now mentioned that Nate/Kyle was seen filming in early/mid June & will therefore be onscreen probably for most of the remainder of this year (& possibly longer?).

So, after all that, I really don't see anyone dying in the crash, but as I said, you never know!!

(Just on Johnny Ruffo/Chris, I mentioned in another post that there had been rumours/speculation that the plane crash would be his exit story. We know now, of course, that Chris won't be on the plane. I have seen a couple of people write that the plane crash was supposedly filmed in February, whilst the official announcement that Ruffo had left the show wasn't made till late in April, so it would seem that he will be onscreen for a little while yet).

----------

Dazzle (04-08-2016), hward (04-08-2016), Perdita (04-08-2016), tammyy2j (04-08-2016)

----------


## hward

Thanks, I'd forgot about the rumours of Chris dying in the crash and haven't been bothering to watch the last few weeks.  I was kind of hoping Nate would die in the crash as I too reckon he's on borrowed time in the Bay.  Ah, well, I'm sure there's still time for him to put another few notches on his bedpost before he leaves.

----------

Pantherboy (04-08-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article about the plane crash, including a couple of pictures of the plane crashing & photos Ada Nicodemou (Leah) & Lynne McGranger (Irene) have posted on instagram:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ff-hanger.html


*Who won't survive? Home And Away's Ada Nicodemou is covered in bloody cuts as she's involved in plane crash in pre-Olympic cliff-hanger* 

It's one of the most watched series on Australian television screens.

And on Thursday, Home And Away's Ada Nicodemou shared a photo of herself covered in bloody cuts after being involved in a plane crash in the show's pre-Olympic cliff-hanger.

In the picture, which was posted to Instagram, the 39-year-old - who plays Leah Patterson-Baker - and her co-star Tessa de Josselin (Billie Ashford) pulled a sad face for the camera as they showed off their injuries.

Alongside the photo, Ada wrote: 'On set shenanigans with @pipnortheast @tessadejosselin @lynnemcgranger @officialhomeandaway #planecrash #olympics2016 #olympiccliffhanger.'

Fellow Home And Away veteran, Lynne McGranger, also shared a photo of herself from the filmed crash scene.

In the image she is seen sitting comfortably in the pilot’s seat of the aircraft showing off a big smile.
But the 63-year-old (Irene Roberts) soon turns the mood of the post after writing 'who survives' next to it.

'Uh oh!! Maybe this is why the plane crashes!! @officialhomeandaway #planecrash #Olympicscliffhanger #whosurvives??'

While it's not known who will find their ill-fate, the fast-ending scene has shown the plane being flown by Benedict Wall, who plays Duncan Stewart.

In the back of the fuselage, Ada and Lynne's characters sit comfortably along with Kyle Pryor (Nate Cooper), Philippa Northeast (Evelyn MacGuire), Orpheus Pledger (Mason Morgan), Penny McNamee (Tori MorganPenny McNamee) and Jackson Heywood (Brody Morgan).

While the group are all happily chatting on the vessel, a gas tube leaks in the back resulting in it being the cause of the explosion.

The short clip has also shown newcomer James Stewart (who plays Justin Morgan) chasing after the aircraft from the runway.

Home And Away will continue on Channel Seven after the Olympics.

----------

Dazzle (05-08-2016), TaintedLove (07-08-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

> DailyMail article about the plane crash, including a couple of pictures of the plane crashing & photos Ada Nicodemou (Leah) & Lynne McGranger (Irene) have posted on instagram:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ff-hanger.html
> 
> 
> *Who won't survive? Home And Away's Ada Nicodemou is covered in bloody cuts as she's involved in plane crash in pre-Olympic cliff-hanger* 
> 
> It's one of the most watched series on Australian television screens.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that article Parkerman.  :Smile: 

This is pure speculation on my part, but is it possible that Chris could die en route to the plane crash scene? I would guess that Chris and John are part of the rescue team (and probably Alf too). I know Chris is leaving, so he could die a hero rescuing someone from the plane wreckage.Just guesswork on my part.
I can`t remember the circumstances of Chris being written out. Was it sudden, or did he know well in advance he was leaving?

----------

Pantherboy (08-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Thanks for that article Parkerman. 
> 
> This is pure speculation on my part, but is it possible that Chris could die en route to the plane crash scene? I would guess that Chris and John are part of the rescue team (and probably Alf too). I know Chris is leaving, so he could die a hero rescuing someone from the plane wreckage.Just guesswork on my part.
> I can`t remember the circumstances of Chris being written out. Was it sudden, or did he know well in advance he was leaving?


It was announced by Channel 7 on 27 April that Johnny Ruffo had left to pursue new challenges ..

----------

Pantherboy (08-08-2016), TaintedLove (08-08-2016)

----------


## kaz21

Probably because of his legal trouble

----------

Dazzle (07-08-2016), Pantherboy (08-08-2016), Perdita (07-08-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

As discussed earlier this year on the Johnny Ruffo thread, basically he signed a new contract in Dec 2015, but then suddenly, as Perdita has mentioned, Ch7 announced in late April that he had left the show. With all his "legal issues", as kaz21 says, it is hard not to think that he probably got the axe!

As for his "new challenges", the latest TV Week has mentioned that he will be in new biographical miniseries HOUSE OF BOND, coming soon to the Nine Network, which tells of the rise and fall of entrepreneur Alan Bond. The cast includes Johnny Ruffo, Ben Mingay (who played Trystan on H&A last year), Samantha Jade (who played Isla) & Rachael Taylor,

----------

Dazzle (08-08-2016), Perdita (08-08-2016), TaintedLove (08-08-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

*SPOILER ALERT!!* 

*Spoiler: Baby Drama in Summer Bay!*

There looks to be some more dramatic scenes coming up for fan favourite Irene Roberts (Lynne McGranger), who was spotted filming outside the Barrenjoey Boathouse in Palm Beach yesterday.

A video posted on Instagram by an onlooker shows Irene running to the safety of approaching police cars with a baby in her arms, whilst being followed by a man who was swiftly arrested.

Whilst we canât 100% confirm who the creepy figure is, or indeed the identity of the child, regular viewers are sure to be able to make their own speculationsâ¦

Two months ago, scenes were filmed for a wedding ceremony between VJ Patterson (Matt Little) and a heavily pregnant Billie Ashford (Tessa de Josselin). Viewers of the current episodes have seen Billie tell VJ that he is the father of her baby, when in actual fact she was raped in the gym by Ireneâs long-lost son Mick Jennings (Kristian Schmid).

Whilst the identity of her attacker was unknown at first, Billie was able to identify Mick by his distinctive tattoo when he was in hospital following his kidnap of Irene.

In recent weeks on-screen, Billieâs guilt over the deception has been compounded by her growing close to Irene whilst secretly carrying her grandchild. Whether Billie reveals the truth before the wedding remains to be seen, but if not we can be sure the truth will come out if Mick chooses to come after his baby.

We expect these scenes will be shown in the opening weeks of 2017, so itâs a possibility that the birth and/or reveal could form part of the run up to this yearâs season finale. With scenes involving a male inmate also set to be filmed at Maitland Gaol next week, it certainly leaves some food for thoughtâ¦


BTTB

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Coincidently, here in the UK we discovered that Billy's baby is Irene's grandchild today. I just commented on another thread that I think that was a genius idea. It'll hopefully give Irene a new lease of life and heal some of her heartache.

It's nice to hear Billy will get close to Irene because she'll need her support when her dark secret is exposed.

I feel sorry for VJ though. He loves Billy so much that he'll be shattered when he discovers her lie.  I hope he can forgive her.

----------

Pantherboy (11-08-2016), Perdita (11-08-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

SPOILER ALERT!!


I found these matrix media pictures posted on a H&A fan Facebook site:

https://scontent-syd1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...a5&oe=587FA331

(This was  supposedly filmed last week, so won't go to air till next year. It says the guy in the blue shirt is Riley Hawkins - a new doctor & Tori's ex. It also says the young girl in the pink top is Raffy, the Morgan's half-sister)

https://scontent-syd1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...fb&oe=58443247

(Tori with the 'new doc')

https://scontent-syd1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...3c&oe=58419401

(The spoilers for Sept 19 (Aus) say that "Justin stakes out Decker's mysterious address, meeting Raffy and Hope." They are saying Raffy is the Morgan's half-sister)

https://scontent-syd1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...75&oe=5883957F

(We have seen Matt's sister, Ellie turn up in Australian episodes recently. This is a picture of her with Raffy. Also filmed last week, so it won't go to air till next year - & I gather would mean both girls will be hanging around for a while!).


A separate thread mentioned a while back that Anna Bamford would be joining the cast for a guest stint. She will be playing a character named Jeanie Woods (& it looks like she will be working at 'Salt').

Like I mentioned, these pictures were posted on a fan Facebook page, so I am not sure how accurate the parts about Raffy being the Morgan's half-sister & Riley being Tori's ex etc are!!

----------

Dazzle (05-09-2016), Perdita (05-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away will air unmissable scenes later this month when several of our favourites are caught up in an explosive plane crash.

The highly anticipated episodes will see the lives of nine Summer Bay residents come crashing down - quite literally. But while some manage to escape unscathed, not everyone is quite so lucky.

The show's 'Crashing Landing' week will kick off when returnee Duncan Stewart organises a surprise for his love interest Tori Morgan's 30th birthday - a trip on a private jet to a winery.

Leah, Irene, Billie, Nate, Evie, Brody and Mason all hop on board with Duncan and Tori, but sadly, the celebrations clash with the Morgan family's dark past.

Home and Away plane crash
Â©  Channel 5

Home and Away plane crash

The Morgans' arch enemy Spike is hellbent on bringing down the plane - and he does, with drastic and devastating consequences for everyone on it.

After the plane crashes down and engulfs in flames, there is panic all round when the group later awake bruised and confused in the wreckage. However, the biggest fears are for a pregnant Billie and Brody Morgan.

While a distressed Billie is naturally overcome with worry for her unborn baby, Mason is panic-stricken when he realises that his brother Brody is missing. Where is he? And did he survive?

Home and Away airs these scenes the week commencing Monday, September 26 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.









Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2016), Pantherboy (17-09-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Home and Away Spoiler/Rumour News*

*Two More Characters Farewell Summer Bay?*

*Major spoilers for Oz & UK fans:* As we near the end of the 2016 season, the speculation of two character departures in the new year has new evidence to back it upâ¦..


"*Zac & Evelyn MacGuire to Farewell Summer Bay?*

The 2016 season of Home and Away saw the departure of nine main characters from the series, and it seems that the 2017 season may head the same way.

With the news of Billieâs death breaking several weeks ago when her funeral was filmed on the beach, rumour has it that Zac and Evelyn MacGuire may also be leaving Summer Bay sooner rather than laterâ¦ And further information has been found that substantiate these rumoursâ¦

*Philippa Northeast* (Evelyn) has always an active member on Instagram and some eagle-eyed viewers, and members of our forum, were quick to point out that she has been posting several photos on the popular image-sharing site of herself in America for the last several weeks. One of the most recent photos was of her, former Home and Away director Jet Wilkinson, *Tessa de Josselin* (Billie Ashford) and *Cassie Howarth* (Hannah Wilson).

Further, her management agency, Catherine Poulton Management have updated her CV, which now reads *â2013-16: Home and Away, Lead: Evelynâ,* perhaps signalling the young brunetteâs departure from the series.

For long-term viewers of the series, itâs no secret that Leah Patterson is known as the âblack widow of Summer Bayâ. Both of her former husbands, Vinnie and Dan have died, so when she married Zac, there were immediate concern from fans that Zac would be killed off if, and when, Charlie Clausen (Zac) chose to leave the series.

When this was addressed on the popular Channel Seven breakfast show Sunrise, Charlie was quick to dispel rumours and said that he has signed a new contract for an undisclosed period of time. However, like Philippa, Charlieâs CV has been updated to read *âZac Maguire Home & Away 2012-2016 Seven Network, Various*ââ¦

Some fans are hoping that if Zac and Evelyn depart the show, they do it togetherâ¦ After all, in the last two years, Evelyn has lost her father, her sister, her brother and her aunt. However, others hope that Evelyn leaves the Bay with Matt, a long-term friend and future lover, according to photos released by the media. As for Zac, rumours are swirling of an impending affair with new girl Sam Webster (Cheree Cassidy)â¦

While rumours swirl, and there is no concrete evidence, we can only speculate but viewers can be assured that the next few months will be very interesting viewing."

BTTB

----------

Dazzle (19-10-2016), lizann (19-10-2016), Nell532 (19-10-2016), Perdita (19-10-2016), tammyy2j (19-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Matt and Zac stay, Evelyn has become so unlikable so her leaving is good

----------

Dazzle (19-10-2016), kaz21 (19-10-2016), lizann (19-10-2016), Pantherboy (19-10-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

Alec Snow has left I believe - I don't have a quotable source, but a reliable one. 

And I imagine Phoebe, Ash, Zac, Nate and Evelyn will go next year as well.

----------

Dazzle (23-10-2016), Pantherboy (23-10-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

Alec Snow has left I believe - I don't have a quotable source, but a reliable one. 

And I imagine Phoebe, Ash, Zac, Nate and Evelyn will go next year as well.

----------


## Dazzle

Shane Withington (John Palmer) has appeared to confirm in the following Twitter conversation that Matt, Evie, Zac and Nate are all leaving:

https://mobile.twitter.com/takeme2NY...90327011278848

I'll really miss Matt but I knew he'd leave after his three year stint was up.  I'm sad Zac's leaving and that yet another of Leah's marriages will be over.  I really thought she wouldn't have been married off again unless it was to an actor who intended on staying in the show long term.

----------

Pantherboy (23-10-2016), Perdita (23-10-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

SPOILER ALERT! 

These are a few photos someone posted on Facebook of recent filming at Palm Beach (so they won't go to air until next year):

Irene & Leah supposedly having a heated argument:
https://scontent-syd2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...23&oe=5899E6B9

Phoebe, Justin, Raffy & supposedly Justin's daughter (Ava?) at the beach - we found out last week (Aust pace) that Justin actually has a daughter he had to leave behind due to witness protection move
https://scontent-syd2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...8e&oe=588AFBBF

Ash & Kat with Billie's baby Luc
https://scontent-syd2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...d6&oe=58CED1DC

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

It looks like Irene and Leah are having a heated argument.  I wonder if it's about baby Luc?

----------

kaz21 (07-11-2016), Pantherboy (07-11-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

Some more DailyMail photos from filming at Palm Beach yesterday. Ash & Justin having a bit of a tiff?

*SPOILER ALERT: Home and Away's bad boys are at it again as James Stewart and George Mason punch on in Summer Bay... but this time pair share a cuddle after*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...dle-after.html

----------

